# 4x4x4 Method Survey



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 24, 2013)

Hi guys!

Sorry if this thread has been made before, I wasn't able to find a similar thread.

With the recent increase in popularity (and dominance) of the Yau/Yau-C method for the 4x4x4, I wanted to find out what proportion of the cubers on Speedsolving use Yau/Reduction/Other to solve the 4x4x4.

I'd also like to find out the same proportion for the (current) top 25 4x4x4 cubers in the WCA. Your help in filling the blanks in much appreciated!

Sebastian Weyer (Germany) - Yau
Feliks Zemdegs (Australia) - Yau
Mats Valk (Netherlands) - Yau
Yu Nakajima (中島悠) (Japan) - Yau
Giovanni Contardi (Italy) - Yau
Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน) (Thailand) - Reduction - Switching to Yau
Dan Cohen (USA) - Yau
Nipat Charoenpholphant (นิพัฒน์ เจริญพลพันธุ์) (Thailand) - Yau
Rowe Hessler (USA) - Yau
Erik Akkersdijk (Netherlands) - Yau
Kevin Costello III (USA) - Yau
Yu Sajima (佐島優) (Japan) - Yau
Howard Wong Jun Yen (黄俊仁) (Malaysia) - Yau
Stefano Bevacqua (Italy) - Reduction
Weixing Zhang (张炜星) (China) - Reduction
Vincent Hartanto Utomo (Indonesia) - Reduction
Jonathan Tan Wei Xiat (Malaysia) - Reduction
Syuhei Omura (大村周平) (Japan) -
Jong-Ho Jeong (정종호) (Korea) - Hoya
Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢) (Japan) -
Milán Baticz (Hungary) - Yau?
Robert Yau (United Kingdom) - Yau
Dario Roa Sánchez (Spain) - Yau
Richard Jay S. Apagar (Philippines) - Yau
Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正) (Taiwan) - Yau

Thanks to the anonymous mod for modifying the poll!


----------



## ben1996123 (May 24, 2013)

reduction

you should have put K4 on the poll


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 24, 2013)

I knew I was forgetting something. Sorry Kirjava(?) and everyone else! Can a mod put it in for me please?


----------



## Evan Liu (May 24, 2013)

Giovanni Contardi (Italy) - Yau
Asia Konvittayayotin (เอเชีย กรวิทย์โยธิน) (Thailand) - Reduction, but one solve of that average was with Yau
Kevin Costello III (USA) - Yau
Yu Sajima (佐島優) (Japan) - Yau
Stefano Bevacqua (Italy) - Reduction
Vincent Hartanto Utomo (Indonesia) - Reduction

Video evidence for these is/are available on each cuber's respective channel.


----------



## qqwref (May 24, 2013)

Reduction for me. I was fast once but I'm not anywhere near fast now


----------



## JianhanC (May 24, 2013)

Kevin Costello III uses Yau (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ruction-thread&p=788838&viewfull=1#post788838), not sure if he switched though.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 24, 2013)

Yau for me.

I'm kinda touched because it seems like you decided to include the top 25 so that I would be in that list :>


----------



## Kaozty (May 24, 2013)

Richard apagar, YAU.


----------



## ottozing (May 24, 2013)

Pretty sure Milan and Dario use Yau.


----------



## Kaozty (May 24, 2013)

Hao-Zheng Lin (林浩正) (Taiwan) - Yau

can someone explain me what is HOYA?
I can't find them


----------



## yoinneroid (May 24, 2013)

Dario Roa Sánchez (Spain) - Yau
at least a vid of him says so


----------



## scottishcuber (May 24, 2013)

Kaozty said:


> can someone explain me what is HOYA?
> I can't find them





...http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=jPhcCv6MGP4


----------



## aznanimedude (May 24, 2013)

OBLBL hoooooooooooooo
<__<


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 24, 2013)

Yau.


----------



## Iggy (May 24, 2013)

Yau.


----------



## SirWaffle (May 24, 2013)

Reduction 4 ever!!


----------



## Username (May 24, 2013)

I would use redux, but Edge pairing sucks compared to Yau


----------



## BigGreen (May 24, 2013)

k4 is the best method.


----------



## YddEd (May 24, 2013)

I use reduction but I'm working on K4


----------



## cubernya (May 24, 2013)

Nipat Charoenpholphant uses Redux I believe


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 24, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> Nipat Charoenpholphant uses Redux I believe


I just asked Asia on Facebook. Nipat uses Yau, and Asia is in the process of switching to Yau 

Edit: Weixing Zhang used regular reduction for his 4x4 AsR single, so for now I'll assume he uses Reduction.


----------



## yoinneroid (May 24, 2013)

I love how the top 10 (extend to 13 if needed) use yau 
(well at least asia had a decent single with it)


----------



## Kaozty (May 28, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> ...http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=jPhcCv6MGP4



it's KOR,
english please?


----------



## KongShou (May 28, 2013)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> I just asked Asia on Facebook. Nipat uses Yau, and Asia is in the process of switching to Yau
> 
> Edit: Weixing Zhang used regular reduction for his 4x4 AsR single, so for now I'll assume he uses Reduction.



he has switched to yau now. http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=97251


----------



## skippykev (Aug 16, 2013)

Not many cubers have heard of the Hoya method, but I for one use that method. I find Yau to be a bit unwieldy especially at the part where I solve the remaining four centers being restricted to only U and R moves and attempt to solve the last cross pair without screwing up the completed centers. Granted, I believe the steps in Hoya do seem a bit more complex than in Yau but it's much easier to get a grip with once I got to know all the steps pretty well.


----------



## mati1242 (Aug 16, 2013)

Kaozty said:


> it's KOR,
> english please?



There is english version on YT made by 'thecubemeister' .
Search for : 4x4 hoya method tutorial.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 16, 2013)

Erik and mats certainly use yau


----------



## KongShou (Aug 16, 2013)

i use yau incase anyone is wondering


----------



## rj (Aug 17, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Reduction 4 ever!!



Me too! Except I'm thinking about making Roux-k4.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 17, 2013)

Yau, slowly switching to K4.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 17, 2013)

I use K4 but am faster with hoya


----------



## Renslay (Aug 19, 2013)

I used Reduction till yesterday (averaging 2 min), when I learned Hoya. Now I am as fast as with Reduction, and even did a 1:37.26!
I love the method.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 19, 2013)

I use the best method....
Yau.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Aug 19, 2013)

Hoya is best method and flower.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 19, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> I use the best method....
> Yau.


Have you tried Hoya?


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 19, 2013)

aceofspades98 said:


> Have you tried Hoya?


I've thought about it. And I definitely intend to.
Meh. I may as well try now.

Edit. I must say. It looks promising. But I don't think it's for me.


----------

